# Susie, British Blue, Looking for a new home



## js1602 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi My name is Susie and I am a 4 year old British Blue girl. My Mummy and Daddy had a baby 2 years ago and he is now what is referred to as a 'toddler' which means he is constantly terrorising me which is making me desparately unhappy as I am a shy girl who just likes a quiet life and lots of attention. My fur also gives the 'toddler' something called asthma, hence Mummy and Daddy want to find me someone who will spoil me, cuddle me, brush me, love me and feed me treats and just generally, love me to bits. 

I'm scared of other cats so I am only suitable for a home without any other pets, and of course, without toddlers, or any plans to have toddlers too. 

I am a very affectionate loving girl and would love to get to know you if you are interested in giving me a home. Please contact my Mummy (Julie) on 0208 3404034 (North London).


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oh shes gorgeous, im sure she will be snapped up very quickly...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless her! Might I suggest contact the BSH cat club rescue, just google it, i'm sure they will be able to help you and susie out.

www.british-shorthairs.co.uk <-- based in london


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

js1602 said:


> he is now what is referred to as a 'toddler' which means he is constantly terrorising me


Kids are never too young to be taught respect for animals!

I hope you find Susie the loving home she deserves.


----------



## appudog (Jun 16, 2009)

She' amazing... great looks... aspecially those eyes are perfect... and a perfect gray fur ball.


----------

